# My official Facebook music page



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Hey friends!

I wanted to take a minute to share my new official music page with the GC community. Since the start of 2018, I've been posting daily guitar videos to my Instagram (linking to my personal FB page) using the hashtag #365daysofguitar. Now I've gone ahead and launched my official FB music page where all these videos will be shared. I'll eventually be working on a website and possibly even a YT channel; I welcome input on what people would want to see in content. Basically my hope for the page is that it's a cool place for me to share my guitar related posts and musings.

Thanks to everyone here for all your support over the years, it means a lot.

LINK: Will Van Hansolo

Here's the first (extended) clip I posted today on the page, featuring my '63 SG Standard, an Xotic EP Booster and JRockett Dude for drive, Catalinbread Belle Epoch for some echo, a Strymon Flint for verb, and my '76 silverface Deluxe Reverb amp.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=392816734612453



Peace!
Will.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

King Loudness said:


> Hey friends!
> 
> I wanted to take a minute to share my new official music page with the GC community. Since the start of 2018, I've been posting daily guitar videos to my Instagram (linking to my personal FB page) using the hashtag #365daysofguitar. Now I've gone ahead and launched my official FB music page where all these videos will be shared. I'll eventually be working on a website and possibly even a YT channel; I welcome input on what people would want to see in content. Basically my hope for the page is that it's a cool place for me to share my guitar related posts and musings.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing  Makes me wish I was sitting in a nice pub with a cold beer.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

vokey design said:


> Thanks for sharing  Makes me wish I was sitting in a nice pub with a cold beer.


I’m way ahead of you on the cold beer part, but at home surrounded by guitars. Happy Friday and thanks for the nice comments.

W.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Very nice. I would really like youtube channel though.
Good luck with the awards!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

bigboki said:


> Very nice. I would really like youtube channel though.
> Good luck with the awards!


I think a proper YouTube channel will be the next step. I had one as a teenager but let it lapse and unfortunately it's no longer with us. I have one up currently but there's not a ton of recent content on there, as I've been focused on the short (1:00) videos that I post daily.

Cheers,
Will.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Love it - very cool !
Best wishes for continued success!


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Too Cool King Loudness , keep pumpin it out !


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

John Reilly said:


> Too Cool King Loudness , keep pumpin it out !


Thanks! Appreciate the kind words 

W.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Just hit your facebook page a few minutes ago. Very nice! That's a smokin' tele you have!


----------

